# NEED GOOSE HUNTERS



## OAKISLANDER (Jun 13, 2007)

WILLYT AND I NEED ONE TO THREE MORE HUNTERS TO HUNT FRIDAY WITH PINTAIL HUNTING CLUB IN GARWOOD. $200.00 EACH WEATHER LOOKS GOOD. SAW LOTS OF GEESE AND DUCKS NEAR FREEPORT TODAY ON A DRIVE BYE. PM EITHER ONE OF US SO WE CAN LOCK FRIDAY UP.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Spamin it arent we...Lmao
$200...dang ya aint proud are you...


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Spamin it arent we...Lmao
> $200...dang ya aint proud are you...


and what does ducks/geese in freeport have to do with garwood???


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

They was flying to garwood?


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

great white fisherman said:


> They was flying to garwood?


LMAO


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Spamin it arent we...Lmao
> $200...dang ya aint proud are you...


$200 does seem a little stout for a duck hunt. I wish you luck with that in this economy.


----------



## DeltaDucks_Ag (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow, $200 just shoot some geese. Going rate in that area is about $150.
Forecast for Friday is sunny with little wind. Ought to be great. 

This time of year you just need some cow pastures with any type of juvenile forage that can be digested by a goose. I hope ya'll are getting breakfast and lunch and all your birds cleaned and possibly a couple of chicas to shack up with in your layout blind for that price.

My dog farted in Fort Bend County, thats that north wind you feel in Freeport today......:rotfl:. If you see geese around Freeport, they're going to East Bernard, not Garwood


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

if they are still using Tx rags and pass shooting geese which they problably are Garwood, 100$ is too much.



Still averaging 25+ a hunt down south, decoying birds.


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

i will give you 25 cents and some envelopes


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Need Goose Hunters*

I took the hunt with OAKISLANDER and we shot 31 geese. I really didn't think $200 was that bad with a lunch and some fishing. The lodge was nice to see too. Here are some pics of the hunt.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I charge $125 a person for a day..
I supply dog /Boat ride/ & Use Deadly decoys.. 
sodas/water are provided
$200 is way much in my opinion..


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> I charge $125 a person for a day..
> I supply dog /Boat ride/ & Use Deadly decoys..
> sodas/water are provided
> $200 is way much in my opinion..


How many acres are you guiding on?


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Salty Dog said:


> How many acres are you guiding on?


Does it matter if he puts you on birds???


----------



## OAKISLANDER (Jun 13, 2007)

*Flogging*

Wennis, thanks for the pics, had a great time. Did'nt know I was gonna take such a flogging for just trying to round out a hunt. Hopefully you can make the electronic hunt!


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

bayourat said:


> Does it matter if he puts you on birds???


It makes a difference when it comes to his ability to stay on birds.

An outfitter who leases enough land to keep on birds all season can't afford to run hunts at $125 a head. You get what you pay for in many instances.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Salty Dog said:


> It makes a difference when it comes to his ability to stay on birds.
> 
> An outfitter who leases enough land to keep on birds all season can't afford to run hunts at $125 a head. You get what you pay for in many instances.


Or they are smart enought to lease the RIGHT land.... do some homework.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

bayourat said:


> Or they are smart enought to lease the RIGHT land.... do some homework.


I have been in the guide business. I know very well what it takes to consistantly put people on geese day in and day out. I know how much of the 'RIGHT' property it takes.

State it another way, on the $125 a day trips guided this year, how many geese have you killed Oxbow? Because when we talked earlier in the season you were frustrated over your total lack of geese. How many hunts have you guided this season?

Look, all I am saying is don't say outfitters are over priced when what you are offering is apples to oranges. A guy who leases a little piece of ground and takes a couple parties out a year is not the same as an outfitter running several groups a day, 7 days a week thru who has guides to pay and large amounts of land to lease to keep parties on birds every day of the season.

Can you go hunt with Oxbow and kill some birds, maybe so. I am not saying he is a bad guy. I am just saying if you are going to compare, then compare apples to apples.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

bayourat said:


> Does it matter if he puts you on birds???


Think I'm done with this place for a while. A guy can't even ask a reasonable question without a hot-headed reply.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

ACbob said:


> Think I'm done with this place for a while. A guy can't even ask a reasonable question without a hot-headed reply.


That's a hot-headed reply?


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

wennis1 said:


> I took the hunt with OAKISLANDER and we shot 31 geese. I really didn't think $200 was that bad with a lunch and some fishing. The lodge was nice to see too. Here are some pics of the hunt.


Great hunt guys. And I would have paid $200 if I didnt already have plans I would have spoke up.


----------



## OAKISLANDER (Jun 13, 2007)

Salty Dog said:


> I have been in the guide business. I know very well what it takes to consistantly put people on geese day in and day out. I know how much of the 'RIGHT' property it takes.
> 
> State it another way, on the $125 a day trips guided this year, how many geese have you killed Oxbow? Because when we talked earlier in the season you were frustrated over your total lack of geese. How many hunts have you guided this season?
> 
> ...


Oxbo Im still interested in hearing how many geese were killed on these hunts, also do you have references. You mentioned a boat earlier,are we talking public land? I would love to save $75.00.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

So, it is a little high for some folk's budgets. Pintail throws in a lunch and they have exceptional guides and good land.

Who did you guys hunt with?


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Bayscout22 said:


> So, it is a little high for some folk's budgets. Pintail throws in a lunch and they have exceptional guides and good land.
> 
> Who did you guys hunt with?


Me, myself, and I


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

bayourat said:


> Me, myself, and I


Oak,

Who did you guys hunt with?


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice hunt guys.


----------



## KappaDave (Aug 29, 2005)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> I charge $125 a person for a day..
> I supply dog /Boat ride/ & Use Deadly decoys..
> sodas/water are provided
> *$200 is way much in my opinion*..


Your a good guy OX. Why would you say this? Good luck with the rest of the season.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Ive had a few good hunts & a few Bad hunts..
@ present Im not available to do much as Im burried up in a new Buisness venture..
Its Taking most of my ttime & the little time I do have..Im spending it with my Familly....
I do have a 10 mile sq ranch that I use along with a few other places,But like Ive Stated..I just cant afford the time off..
If I was to do a few hunts..It will be during E call,Although I seriously doubt Its gonna happen..
If I was looking for a Guide....Theres (2 Guys ) that are THE Best in the expertise of Goose hunting...
Kappa Dave & Glen Zing..by far top notch stand up kinda fellows..
Just DONT tell them I said that..:rotfl:
Mabey next season..as for me..this 1's washed out...& Im way too busy with the Start up were doin...
Good luck ya'll

Oxx...:slimer:



Salty Dog said:


> I have been in the guide business. I know very well what it takes to consistantly put people on geese day in and day out. I know how much of the 'RIGHT' property it takes.
> 
> State it another way, on the $125 a day trips guided this year, how many geese have you killed Oxbow? Because when we talked earlier in the season you were frustrated over your total lack of geese. How many hunts have you guided this season?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*I agree*

A couple of points I would like to make.. First of all, The board is not here for unpaid sponsors to solicit there business or try to utilize it to put money in their own pockets...It is also not here for outfitters (who should be respectable toward each other) to come on and compare themselves to one another and get in a pissin match over who is better..This looks like a thread with 5th graders posting.. We all know that guiding/outfitting is a tough job and all who hire should realize that it is hunting, there are good days and bad and no one puts the meat on the table everytime...

Lastly, the board is here for people who love sharing the same sport and to post up their succsess and enjoy the stories of others. Not for egos and arguments about how, when and where the succsess took place...lets keep this in mind..Walker:headknock


ACbob said:


> Think I'm done with this place for a while. A guy can't even ask a reasonable question without a hot-headed reply.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> if they are still using Tx rags and pass shooting geese which they problably are Garwood, 100$ is too much.


It's definitely harder to decoy them with rags than it used to be. Everyone and their dog has them now and most of them use them during E-caller season. This exposes them to constant pressure and exposure to rags especially since they can be bought pre-assembled.

That being said, they still can be decoyed to them, if you do it right, but it's not nearly as easy. I don't guide anymore, but we shot these over rags on my last hunt.

Quite a few of them were trying to land when we pulled the trigger, too. In fact, we had nearly a thousand of them sitting or fixing to sit, at one point, early in the hunt.

If we'd have had a couple of more guns we definitely would've killed a whole lot more. Only 3 out of 4 of us even shoot halfway straight. My brother would miss the ground, at least once, if he emptied his gun at it. Lol:rotfl:

By the way, anytime you can kill as many geese as ya'll did was a great hunt. Good hunt and hopefully you'll be able to do it again.


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

*Great hunt*

Great hunt Speckled trout! I still don't know about the guy smiling with a gun pointed at his face though... Jason Slocum


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

:birthday2 now, thing how many you would have killed with some herter's full bodies!:work:
quote=SpeckledTrout;1891739]It's definitely harder to decoy them with rags than it used to be. Everyone and their dog has them now and most of them use them during E-caller season. This exposes them to constant pressure and exposure to rags especially since they can be bought pre-assembled.

That being said, they still can be decoyed to them, if you do it right, but it's not nearly as easy. I don't guide anymore, but we shot these over rags on my last hunt.

Quite a few of them were trying to land when we pulled the trigger, too. In fact, we had nearly a thousand of them sitting or fixing to sit, at one point, early in the hunt.

If we'd have had a couple of more guns we definitely would've killed a whole lot more. Only 3 out of 4 of us even shoot halfway straight. My brother would miss the ground, at least once, if he emptied his gun at it. Lol:rotfl:

By the way, anytime you can kill as many geese as ya'll did was a great hunt. Good hunt and hopefully you'll be able to do it again.








[/quote]


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Free economy*

I see deflation in a free market economy. I wanna go I've never been waterfowl hunting. Who charges less?



OxbowOutfitters said:


> I charge $125 a person for a day..
> I supply dog /Boat ride/ & Use Deadly decoys..
> sodas/water are provided
> $200 is way much in my opinion..


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

sad thing ,,,, the guy was just filling a hunt he was going on.. Lots of guides won't do two guys for a base hunt,, usually a party of 4 @ x Dollars apiece is how they are booked.. I guess Ox will take one guy for $150 and its cool.. ppffffttttt!


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

Jason Slocum said:


> I still don't know about the guy smiling with a gun pointed at his face though... Jason Slocum


wow, that ruins the whole picture:headknock


----------



## Canard Gris (Oct 23, 2006)

Jason Slocum said:


> Great hunt Speckled trout! I still don't know about the guy smiling with a gun pointed at his face though... Jason Slocum


What the hell kind of post is that?

Do you understand depth in photography? If you look closely, the guy holding the gun isnt even on the same line as anyone else.

Do me a favor and try this experiment. Invite a bunch of couples over to your house this weekend. Get them all liquored up and pull out the camera. Sit next to your friend's wife and as your buddy gets ready take the picture, place your hand 6 inches in front of his wife's "bosom". When you show this pic to your wife, it will look like you are copping a cheap feel. Of course you werent but it was all about the depth of a 2D picture.

When your wife makes a comment about you and your buddie's wife, you can show her this thread and explain that the both of you had just a little misunderstanding.

Try it out.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

Canard Gris said:


> What the hell kind of post is that?
> 
> Do you understand depth in photography? If you look closely, the guy holding the gun isnt even on the same line as anyone else.
> 
> ...


So a gun going off 2 feet from someone's head is a good thing, even if it isn't "in line?" Get a clue.


----------



## Canard Gris (Oct 23, 2006)

4thbreak said:


> So a gun going off 2 feet from someone's head is a good thing, even if it isn't "in line?" Get a clue.


Is it loaded internet cop?

Do some of you live such a pitiful existence that all you have the time and effort to do is to nitpick every single picture for something that is wrong?

Does it make you feel better?

If you hate it so much, find out who the guy in the picture is, call him up and tell him that you will never hunt with him. I am sure that he wouldnt be troubled too much with that revelation.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

you're right, safety should always take a backseat. Maybe that guy will see this thread and realize what he did, thus saving someone's life down the road......Until then, I'll play internet bad a*z*z.


----------



## Chesapeake's Dad (Jun 13, 2006)

4thbreak said:


> So a gun going off 2 feet from someone's head is a good thing, even if it isn't "in line?" Get a clue.


Hey 4thannoyingpost, get a life.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

hahahaha


----------



## Canard Gris (Oct 23, 2006)

4thbreak said:


> you're right, safety should always take a backseat. Maybe that guy will see this thread and realize what he did, thus saving someone's life down the road......Until then, I'll play internet bad a*z*z.


Change bad to sad or dumb and all will be well.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

Canard Gris said:


> Change bad to sad or dumb and all will be well.


holy cow, I think that guy in the pic is you. Who else would stand up for such a blatant disregard for gun safety....:work:


----------



## Canard Gris (Oct 23, 2006)

4thbreak said:


> holy cow, I think that guy in the pic is you. Who else would stand up for such a blatant disregard for gun safety....:work:


No. Not me.

But I wouldn't want to hunt with you either.:cheers:


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)

You guys rock.:slimer:


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

wennis1:

How many SS did they get in those tubs that way? I've never seen them done like that for just normal SS.

Thx


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

man I reckon the number of D-bags around this place has grown exponentially since i put up my fischin rods! hahahahahahahahahahahaha ahhahahaha haha


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> A couple of points I would like to make.. First of all, The board is not here for unpaid sponsors to solicit there business or try to utilize it to put money in their own pockets...


oh, since you had to go there.... look within your own group for someone that should have become a sponsor a long time ago... until then.. pipe it.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

SpeckledTrout said:


> It's definitely harder to decoy them with rags than it used to be. Everyone and their dog has them now and most of them use them during E-caller season. This exposes them to constant pressure and exposure to rags especially since they can be bought pre-assembled.
> 
> That being said, they still can be decoyed to them, if you do it right, but it's not nearly as easy. I don't guide anymore, but we shot these over rags on my last hunt.
> 
> ...


Good to see Kenny and Ben can still put you on some geese.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> oh, since you had to go there.... look within your own group for someone that should have become a sponsor a long time ago... until then.. pipe it.


Shaazaaam!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

and there you have it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

*RE; Rack Ranch*



InfamousJ said:


> oh, since you had to go there.... look within your own group for someone that should have become a sponsor a long time ago... until then.. pipe it.


Dude must of been a selfpimpinindagutterhofreeadvertisngspecialistselfpromoter to get IJ to come out of hiding.

So many have tried and failed until now, congratulations!


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Drundel said:


> wennis1:
> 
> How many SS did they get in those tubs that way? I've never seen them done like that for just normal SS.
> 
> Thx


He stuffed them in there pretty tight. At least 200 per tub. The only problem is that someone could get an eye taken out easily.


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice shoot, wish i coulda been apart of that.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> Good to see Kenny and Ben can still put you on some geese.


It was fun, Ben hasn't hunted with us in a long time. We worked hard for them. I haven't mouth called enough, lately, and it was definitely straining my vocal cords.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

SpeckledTrout said:


> It was fun, Ben hasn't hunted with us in a long time. We worked hard for them. I haven't mouth called enough, lately, and it was definitely straining my vocal cords.


I bet it was fun with that group. I think I recognize the other guy between you and Kenny but can't remember the name.

How's Ben? I have not seen him in a couple years. He still living in Midfield?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Drundel said:


> wennis1:
> 
> How many SS did they get in those tubs that way? I've never seen them done like that for just normal SS.
> 
> Thx


LOL, I'm gonna send all these guy's PM's to come see you at the Fuge or your personal site


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

See..thats were your Wrong...
I do it for the love of Hunting & Keeping the sport alive.
If its affordable..
A Man ,his son & a friend or 3 can do a hunt with no quams & be Invited into a Fellowship Thats Not gonna take a weeks Pay..
If its cheaper ,does it mean you get less,,...No..
You seem to forget..
Its about being Outside with friends..Old & New
Bonds being formed & Strong possibility of some good kills

Oxx..



KIKO said:


> I see deflation in a free market economy. I wanna go I've never been waterfowl hunting. Who charges less?


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> I do it for the love of Hunting & Keeping the sport alive.
> Oxx..


Make up your mind, do you do it for the above or do you do it for $125?:headknock

Why did you chime in the original post anyway?


----------

